# PE (Mechanical) Exam Study Group in San Antonio, TX



## MechGuy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey all, I'm interested in forming a study group in San Antonio for the Oct 08 PE exam. i've been coordinating with some folks from the local chapters of ASME, TSPE, and SAME, so hopefully we should get a good size group to study.

If you're interested, email me or reply on the forum.

Dave


----------



## GT ME (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm here to answer any of your questions on th NCEES Mechanical Study exam questions.

arty-smiley-048:


----------

